# where to get needles and syringes



## dictionary12345 (Jan 21, 2012)

i went to walgreens and cs they said you have to have a presciption to have needles and syringes where can i go to get needles and syringes


----------



## S_walker (Jan 21, 2012)

GPZ Services


----------



## njc (Jan 21, 2012)

Just google it and a bunch of sites will come up.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2012)

I use RUI, there are cheaper out there, but I've never had any issues with them.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 21, 2012)

S_walker said:


> GPZ Services


 

This


----------



## dgp (Jan 21, 2012)

I buy mine on Amazon


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 21, 2012)

GPZ is great.


----------



## sooner918 (Jan 21, 2012)

I use GPZ, good price, great shipping.


----------



## unclem (Jan 21, 2012)

tnb medical hes the best, quickest.


----------



## rage racing (Jan 21, 2012)

I use Direct Line


----------



## l69lou (Jan 21, 2012)

Allegro is also VERY good. I only use BD.


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 21, 2012)

l69lou said:


> Allegro is also VERY good. I only use BD.



Allegro no doubt.  Fast shipping.  BD all the way bro.


----------



## manickanuck (Jan 21, 2012)

WTF??? i go to the pharmacy. pick up 30 for 10 bucks lol


----------



## swollen (Jan 21, 2012)

manickanuck said:


> WTF??? i go to the pharmacy. pick up 30 for 10 bucks lol



^^^ This. Me too (K-Mart) get a box of 100 for $30.

But I guess some members doesn't have our kinda luck...


----------



## dgp (Jan 21, 2012)

dgp said:


> I buy mine on Amazon


 
You can get a case of 100 for > $15


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 21, 2012)

I use healthwarehouse for the most part, or researchsupply. Free shipping at hwh.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 21, 2012)

I depends on the state you live in, some require prescriptions and some don't.  Allegro for syringes and gpz for pins...


----------



## pieguy (Jan 21, 2012)

Allegro, gpz, researchsupply and amazon all have their ups and downs. I do believe allegro is the cheapest for a good product though. Never buy EXEL anything is my recommendation.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jan 21, 2012)

don't forget ebay...


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 21, 2012)

I've always had great luck with Allegro. Really fast, decent prices, and quality products. 

Free shipping code going on this weekend fs0112


----------



## fit4life (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is a very reliable place. Takes 5 days to addy.  www.getpinz.com


----------



## MadScientist (Jan 22, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> I use healthwarehouse


 ^^^^this^^^^


----------



## MTB81 (Jan 22, 2012)

Is glass contamination a concern when you break an amp open?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jan 22, 2012)

MTB81 said:


> Is glass contamination a concern when you break an amp open?



Be sure not to squeeze too hard when breaking off or the top will shatter.


----------



## jimm (Jan 22, 2012)

Over here in the uk they have needle exchanges were they give heroin addicts free needles, they also let roid users get them aswell guessing it's just a uk thing?


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jan 22, 2012)

Has anyone used firstoptionmedical before?

they got some 1 mL's on there for $0.49 a pop.


----------



## independent (Jan 22, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Has anyone used firstoptionmedical before?
> 
> they got some 1 mL's on there for $0.49 a pop.



Make sure you get these, they are the ones you want.

BD Luer-Lok Disposable Syringe - 1 mL - 309628


----------



## lisarox (Jan 22, 2012)

I get mine from Tractor Supply. Lol. I buy the 3cc lure lock. Not a big fan of the lure slip just because I like my needles locked in place. They are in the veterinary section and have all sorts of needle sizes also. I also have ordered a box of 100 from a veterinary supply company for $13. They are all exactly the same as the ones you buy at a medical supply company. Some people may be scared because of where they come from but they are all sterile and 100% as safe as any human med store. And very convenient.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jan 22, 2012)

^^
Yep vet supply cheep quick easy!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Wallmart sold me slin pins!


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Feb 1, 2012)

sooner918 said:


> I use GPZ, good price, great shipping.


 ^^^ This


----------

